# Yellow Rhombeus



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here are some shots of my Yellow Rhombeus, collected in the Araguia river.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very nice nice rhom


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GORGEOUS!!

How is his temperment so far?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's beautiful


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow , He has Great Color , Great Job


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> GORGEOUS!!
> 
> How is his temperment so far?
> [snapback]844361[/snapback]​


Other fish are being attacked instantly, and he finally eats in front of me. But he can still be a little skittish sometimes.

Thanks everybody for the compliments


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Much as I prefer black rhoms....that is one beautiful looking fish, Jan.

My compliments, sir.

Rich


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

One of the few lighter colored rhoms that I actually like. Great looking fish.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I want a Rhom


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow!
Hes awesome


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice.. got a psycho on your hands huh?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam nice rhom


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

VERY NICE PIRANHA


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Thats one nice looking Rhom , you lucky man









Damned , what a great Serra


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks everybody for the kind words


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice, I like the sand with the yellow coloring.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

that rhom is sweet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet Rhom! What size tank does he have?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sweet Rhom! What size tank does he have?
> [snapback]845350[/snapback]​


The tank is 120x50x50cm, not sure how big it is in inches.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Fantastic fish, Jan!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that rhom is the bomb! get it? rhom and bomb rhyme! i kill myself. seriously, amazing rhom and setup .


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> that rhom is the bomb! get it? rhom and bomb rhyme! i kill myself. seriously, amazing rhom and setup .
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yes I get it. And thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

did he loose his color when you first got him? i ogt a brazilian yellow rohm from george and he had alot of yellow on the gill covers and front o fhte belly, since ive had him home for three weeks he hasnt really gotten that color back..

any way nice RHOM ..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Since I got him the colors became more intense. Maybe it has something to do with the color of the sand or with the amount of red shrimp and grasshoppers he eats.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice looking rhom mate, nice to see something other than the usual black rhoms


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

absolutely beautiful rhom you have.


----------

